
Show HN: Trigger iOS Shortcuts from Anywhere - simonleeb
https://www.pushcut.io/
======
simonleeb
Hi everyone,

for years now I have been playing around with automation and DIY smart home
technology, sliding deeper and deeper into this amazing world of fun projects
and possibilities.

I found that one piece was missing: "semi-automation"

For certain things, fully automatic was not a good option for me (like turning
off lights at night, or opening doors, etc.) - any automatic rule you would
write would be very complicated and possibly still work against you sometimes.

What was/is really big of course is voice controlled stuff - and while it
works ok most of the time, I just never got all to comfortable negotiating
with these "smart" assistances.

I wanted quick, silent access to automation actions when they are relevant.
Combining webhooks with iOS shortcuts was the best solution for me: Smart
notifications to give me the right options at the right time.

With added location/time-based triggers and integrations for services like
Zapier and Integromat, Pushcut is a great puzzle-piece for any automation
project you want to have a say in.

Let me know what you think, internet!

